# Second MeCoffee failure



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

The replacement device I got about a month ago has now failed in exactly the same way as the first. Awaiting a response from the supplier


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Why have you posted this here? Surely you'd address this with the supplier before putting this on a public forum. Puzzled as to what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

1. Because this is where we're discussing how well the device works. 2. To keep interested parties abreast of my experience.

There's a long thread (started by me) on people's experience and issues. I started this in a second thread to separate it from the general discussion.


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

ImthatGuy said:


> I started this in a second thread to separate it from the general discussion.


Why?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

let him tell us his problems in peace


----------

